# having fun with non-kit pens



## its_virgil (Oct 4, 2020)

Here is my pen from yesterday. stated wed evening and completed yesterday. The blanks is a diamond cast from McKenzie Penworks. The threads are M13 x .8 triple lead for the cap and body. M10 x 1 single start for the section to body thread and M7.4 x .5 for the JoWo nib uint. Working on shape, lengths, and diameters to find what i like and find pleasing. Adding a clip is next.
Do a good turn dsily!
Don


----------



## magpens (Oct 4, 2020)

Beautiful work !!!

I am not really rapt in the color mix of yellow with purple, but apart from that the overall look is pleasing.


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 4, 2020)

magpens said:


> Beautiful work !!!
> 
> I am not really rapt in the color mix of yellow with purple, but apart from that the overall look is pleasing.


Thanks


magpens said:


> Beautiful work !!!
> 
> I am not really rapt in the color mix of yellow with purple, but apart from that the overall look is pleasing.


Thank you. I'm not a fan of the color. Like the purple but was somewhat disappointed with the yellow being uncovered. Not really sure I like the diamond dust either. I'll give it some time. 
Don


----------



## Penultimate (Oct 17, 2020)

I like it, very nice.


----------



## TonyL (Oct 18, 2020)

Beautiful work Don!


----------



## More4dan (Oct 18, 2020)

As an LSU fan I’m loving the color combination! Nice proportions, great pen!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## wizard (Oct 20, 2020)

Beautiful pen! Love it! 
The Kitless Bug bit you big time!
Best,
Doc


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 20, 2020)

wizard said:


> Beautiful pen! Love it!
> The Kitless Bug bit you big time!
> Best,
> Doc


Thanks Doc. Now to work on adding a clip. Having fun.
Don


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 20, 2020)

More4dan said:


> As an LSU fan I’m loving the color combination! Nice proportions, great pen!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


Thanks Dan. Having fun for sure.
don


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 20, 2020)

TonyL said:


> Beautiful work Don!


Thanks Tony.


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 20, 2020)

Penultimate said:


> I like it, very nice.


Thanks Mike.


----------

